# Green Terrors - The Ideal Pond Fish?



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been impressed with how my Green Terrors have taken to pond life. This is the first time I've had this species outside and so far, they have exceeded my expectations (not sure what they were, but they exceeded them :thumb: ) They have spawned and are presently raising a batch of fry. They are active and showy, with their blue spangles and orange fins seen clearly, especially in the sunshine. They are peaceful, and they do well at cooler temperatures (~20-24 C), although they can withstand much higher. They aren't fussy when it comes to food and are always at the forefront to greet me when I go out to check the pond. Time will tell if this state of affairs continues, especially when we start getting "cold snaps". Even with the cool nights (10 C last night), there's no sign of any problems (both the air and water temperature today are presently 23 C). Here's a sequence I shot today of the male (the one that jumped out the other day)]coming to the surface to feed. Quite a sight!







"The only reason for time is so that everything doesn't happen at once"
-Albert Einstein


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Its funny to see a GT with goldies and koi, I'm assuming this is a pretty large pond. You seem to transfer fish back and forth quite frequently I was wondering what you do special to keep stress down(if anything)?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> Its funny to see a GT with goldies and koi, I'm assuming this is a pretty large pond. You seem to transfer fish back and forth quite frequently I was wondering what you do special to keep stress down(if anything)?


Gold fish make great dithers.The pond is 12'x5'x 30" deep (~1100G). Actually once the fish are in there (end of May) they are left until the pond is emptied in mid-October. There is little if any stress out there.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> Gold fish make great dithers.The pond is 12'x5'x 30" deep (~1100G). Actually once the fish are in there (end of May) they are left until the pond is emptied in mid-October. There is little if any stress out there.


So once the pond is emptied in October, you bring the GTs indoors?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

NJmomie said:


> So once the pond is emptied in October, you bring the GTs indoors?


This is the first year I've had the GTs outside so I'm not sure how "cold tolerant" they are. I'll watch them closely and if I sense a problem, I may have to pull them earlier than the others (or at least try to catch them). I do have several other species of cichlids out there that are "question marks" as well. But regardless the pond will be shut down sometime in the Fall.


----------

